# What is this square called



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

A friend of mine found this square buried in the ground when digging around Baldwin, Mi. and asked me what it might be used for. Right off I could see it would be useful at making parallel lines at 1/8" increments. The end looks like it might be a protractor of some kind and the thin bar in the middle moves but not very far right now. Most likely it is blocked with rust. I can read Ballade Drop forged on it and Ballard, Wash.

Does anyone know what it is called? Who made it? When it might have been made and what are all it's functions?
Thanks, Jim


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I may have answered my own question.
I found this on patents of this square by Albert Watson Hight of Ballard , Wa.:

http://www.google.com/patents/US825727


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

that's pretty cool. I've never seen one before.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

That bevel function is definitely unique. Too bad that arm is missing from yours. Still a great piece.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

That's way cool. I've never seen one either. It would be handy to have to scribe with.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like a pretty smart tool Jim, so it was fun to see.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I would call it a great find. Looks to be a very useful tool. You just don't see craftsmanship like this anymore


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

The patent application was made in 1905 and the tool says patent applied for so it might be a tool from 1900 or so.
Hi Smitty I soaked it in Cyclo brand rust remover and penetrant and I got the arm to fold out very easily. If you look in the 4th shot , you can see the pointed end of the arm. That is the protractor and there are graduations on the rounded end but pretty rusty right now. I just found out what the piece in the middle with the hole in it does. It is the lock for that bevel are because it has an offset in it as stated in the patent application:

"1. A square comprising a stock formed of IOO two side plates spaced apart, a blade attached to one end of the stock, a beveling device pivotally mounted adjacent to the other end and adapted to fold'between the side plates of the stock, a lever lying between said side plates of the stock and fulcrumed thereon, and having an offset end received in a cavity in one of the side plates of the stock, said cavity being adjacent to a part of the beveling device to permit the offset portion of the lever to enter the cavity and engage between the wall thereof and said part of the beveling device to *lock the beveling device in position*. "

I think Bruce has quite a find here!!
Cheers, Jim


----------



## NorwegianLogger (Oct 30, 2014)

That's a cool thing, seems pretty handy!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Found here: http://www.greatplanestrading.com/HUM12/HUM12-1.htm


----------



## BobWemm (Feb 15, 2013)

Very interesting find.

Bob.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I think it is an…

" I Square "



COOL lil square… very good design for it's time…


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

Cool find of a tool. The place that my husband and I bought, we have a running talley on who finds a tool. Course ours are not as old at that yet. I'm still hopeful.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Great find, Jim! Are you going to finish restoring it or your friend? Fun to find and research old tools and bring them back to life.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Bob, that is the same square right there that you posted. And that auction is just full of vintage tools!!!

Hi Kelly. I can't imagine digging one of them up in the yard like that!! it is sure neat to discover old tools like this!! I hope you find some in your new house!!

Hi Candy. Bruce said he will restore it. I just put the Cyclo to it and got it all moving again!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Jim,
Great find there. Ballard is now part of Seattle, located between Queen Anne hill, and Crown hill and Phinney ridge to the northern side of the downtown area.
The Lake Washington Ship Canal passes thru the area with the Chiltondon (sp) Locks to the western end exiting to Puget Sound.
With a high percentage of Norse population, Ballard attracted many fine craftsmen of all the trades, carpenters and boat builders are just a few.
There are foundries, dry docks, boat builders, cabinet makers, machine shops and the like all through out the Ballard area still today. As a kid, oh so many years ago, I worked for the Warehouser(sp) saw mill that was there.
Just thought you might want a bit about Ballard.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mike. Thanks for the local history on that area. I'll bet they have a whole like of fine woodworking tools for the craftsman. I love it when I learn something new each day!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, what a cool find.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, what a cool find.


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

*You just Can Not find tools of this day to match the quality & ingenuity of those long before us.*


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Edward. You are right. Most tools ave plastic on them or poor quality material so they don't work like they are intended to. This one is drop forged and still works even after being in the ground for many years.

Jim!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Jim, tell Bruce we want to see it when he's finished!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Will do, Candy!

Cheers, Jim


----------

